# Ton in AFX weicher machen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
gibts in AFX einen Tonfilter mit dem ich eine Tonspur weicher machen kann? Also sozusagen einen Weichzeichner für Ton.
Ich habe für meinen Film einen Sound zum öffnen einer Flasche drinnen udn dieser Sound klingt einfach zu hart. ICh hab nur keine Ahnung was ich machen muß damit das etwas weicher wird.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sight011 (11. Juli 2010)

...stell doch mal bitte ein kurzes beispiel als mp3(zip) hier hoch, denn "weicher" ist so nicht ganz klar.

Du könntest mit einem Equalizer Resonanzfrequenzen entfernen - bzw mit Bandpässen bestimmteFrequenzen ziehen - oder mit einem Low-Pass Filter den Sound mehr Hintergrund drängen(denn der Mensch ist vorallem im Bereich der Sprache sehr sensitiv).

Dann vielleicht noch einen Reverb drauf - mit ein paar simplen Einstellungen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2010)

Hi,
also ich weiß auch nicht so ganz, ich hab das Gefühl als ob sich die Tonstimmung von Sound verändert wenn ich mir den in AFX anhöre oder in Audition.
Wenn du dir den Film von mir auf http://www.bueroexit.de/arbeiten/video/belu-water/1.html anschaust dann ist da ein Rülpser am Ende des Films und das klingt wie ein abgestochenes Schwein. Wenn ich mir das aber in Audition anhöre dann klingt das richtig.

Aber das ist eigentlich garnicht das um was es mir geht sondern ich möchte noch auf den Drehenden Text einen Sound von einem Drehverschluss legen. Und den den ich habe hört sich im Kontext zum Film etwas zu hart an und nicht als ob eine Flasche geöffnet wird.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sight011 (11. Juli 2010)

Mein Arbeitsrechner ist leider gerade "down", sonst hätte ich das mal eben fertig gemacht. 
Wie gesagt "Filter" & "Reverb" ist das Stichwort.

Mal abgesehen davon - finde ich nicht das es wie ein Drehverschluss klingt


EDIT:Finde das Video sonst eigentlich sehr cool ^^ der Rölpser aus der Flasche wie haste den gemacht?
Also was für ein Plug-In oder so ... das Rölpser Plug-In  ?

Zum Video finde es sehr geil das es so minimalistsich ist - und am Ende mit dieser Pointe.
Das bildet auch nen ganz amüsanten Kontrast: edel (Video)& kein benehmen (das mit dem Röpser). 
Man rechnet einfach nicht damit - und das macht das Produkt auch etwas frech ^^
Das das Wasser in die falsche Richtung läuft finde ich hat so einen "Hingucker"-Effekt!


----------



## meta_grafix (12. Juli 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> also ich weiß auch nicht so ganz, ich hab das Gefühl als ob sich die Tonstimmung von Sound verändert wenn ich mir den in AFX anhöre oder in Audition.
> Wenn du dir den Film von mir auf http://www.bueroexit.de/arbeiten/video/belu-water/1.html anschaust dann ist da ein Rülpser am Ende des Films und das klingt wie ein abgestochenes Schwein. Wenn ich mir das aber in Audition anhöre dann klingt das richtig.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich verstehe nicht, warum du den Soundclip nicht in Audition bearbeitest. Ist doch besser geeignet als AFX. Bearbeite und mische die Audiodateien doch in Audition. Oder habe ich da etwas nicht richtig verstanden?

Gruß.


----------



## bokay (13. Juli 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> (...)
> Wenn du dir den Film von mir auf http://www.bueroexit.de/arbeiten/video/belu-water/1.html anschaust dann ist da ein Rülpser am Ende des Films und das klingt wie ein abgestochenes Schwein. Wenn ich mir das aber in Audition anhöre dann klingt das richtig.(...)



Ohne mir das Sample angehört zu haben klingt das für mich nach einer falsch eingestellten Samplerate! Wenn du eine 44,1kHz Datei mit 48kHz abspielst ist das wie ein Pitchshift.

Zum eigentlichen Problem: Du solltest dich damit anfreunden ein anderes Programm zu verwenden mit welchem du einen Sampler einbinden kannst. So hast du die Möglichkeit mit Hüllkurven arbeiten zu können. Das heißt Kontrolle über Attack, Decay, Sustain, Hold und Release (das nennt man dann ADSHR Hüllkurve..) zu haben...
So kannst du viel effektiver die "Form" deiner Sample anpassen. Dann kümmerst du dich um die Frequenz (Eq), um die Dynamik (Kompressor) und zu guter letzt um den Raum (Hall)...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juli 2010)

HI,
@sight: Das gesammte Sample hat noch dabei wie sich zischen ne Flasche öffnet, da ist eben die Assoziation noch da. Ohne das zischen geht das verloren. Leider hab ich jetzt nichts besseres gefunden. Und die selbstaufnahmen waren noch schlechter, da hat man teilweise garnichts gehört. Und das obwohl ich die Aufnahem mit einem prof. Mikro und einem Midiverstärker (oder wie das heißt) aufgenommen habe.
Aber sehr schön analysiert das Video. Hast ja soweit alles rasugesehen .
Der Rülpser hört sich auch eher an wie ein abgestochenes Schwein. Aber auch werst nachdem das in AFX drinnen hing.

Das Video war eine Teilnahme am AD&D Student Wetbewerb. Leider haben wir nichst gewonnen.
Aber insgesamt hatt aus Deutschland auch nur welche aus Hamburg was mit nach Hause genommen.

Diese Rülpser Wolke hab ich mit Trapcode Particular (http://www.redgiantsoftware.com/products/all/trapcode-suite/)gemacht.

@bokay: Dann muß ich das nochmal überprüfen, vielleicht hat sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen.
Kann diese sogenannte Hüllkurve auch mit Audition machen? Bzw. ich hab hier noch eine abgespeckte Version von qBase rumfliegen, die könnte ich natürlich auch verwenden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bokay (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

du kannst gleich den Effekt Hüllkurve anwenden oder einen VST Sampler deiner Wahl (oder natürlich auch ein Hardware-Sampler) verwenden.

Der Vorteil eines Samplers ist nicht nur die möglicherweise einfachere Bearbeitung der files sondern auch die Verwaltung deiner Libary...

VSTi Sampler die mir ad hoc einfallen: Gigasampler, Native Instruments Kontakt, Steinberg Halion, ...

Schau dich doch bei kvraudio.com mal ein bisschen um...


----------



## meta_grafix (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wird hier jetzt mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen? Cubase?
Audition ist da völlig ausreichend.

Gruß.

PS: Gut, dasss HH was mit nach nach Hause genommen hat ;-))


----------



## bokay (13. Juli 2010)

meta_grafix hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> wird hier jetzt mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen? Cubase?
> Audition ist da völlig ausreichend.
> ...



Beide Programme sind inzwischen sicher auf einem ähnlichem Level... Es ist reine Geschmacksache welches Programm man verwendet und da ist sicher kein technischer Unterschied wie Steinschleuder zu Bazooka...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juli 2010)

Also von Cubase hab ich nur die kleine Version, die war bei deisem Midiverstärker dabei.
Aber Audition liegt mir irgendwie mehr udn kann im Gegensatz zur abgespekten Cubase variante warscheinlich mehr.
Nur ich bin echt kein Sound Mensch . Also da muß ich mich noch etwas mit auseinandersetzen.
Aber danke für den Link!

PS: AD&D ist sowas wie der Art Directors Club aus England.


----------



## sight011 (13. Juli 2010)

Du meinst bestimmt keinen Midi-Verstärker


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juli 2010)

Doch. da wird das Mikro reingesteckt und dann verstärkt das den input und wandelt das signal in ein digitales um. Soweit habe ich das in Errinerung wie mir der Verkäufer das erklärt hat.

Gruß


----------



## meta_grafix (14. Juli 2010)

OK,

hier müssen erstmal Grundlagen geschaffen werden....

Gruß.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Juli 2010)

meta_grafix hat gesagt.:


> OK,
> 
> hier müssen erstmal Grundlagen geschaffen werden....
> 
> Gruß.


Ja, ich hab ja geschrieben das ich kein Soundmensch bin . Ich kann ja schon so einiges, aber mit sound hatte ich bisher nichts so viel zu tun.


----------



## meta_grafix (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt 'ne Menge Tutorials, auch bei Adobe, zu Audition. Alles halb so wild, Ohren haste ja ;-)

Gruß


----------



## sight011 (15. Juli 2010)

* ein Midi-Verstärker meint er aber nicht - sondern einen einfachen Mikrofon-Vorverstärker  *

Midi-Signale sind ja nur Steuerdaten - beispielsweise bei einem Midi-Keyboard bei einem Midi-Keyboard: Taste wird gedrückt,
welche Taste, wie lang, etc.

Midi-Signale werden erst interpretiert und beinhalten nicht mal Sound! 
Kannst vielleicht ganz entfernt mit Vektoren vergleichen = Ist ja auch nur ne Formel (Binär Daten) und wenn ein Rechner das ganze umwandelt wird daraus eine geometrische Fläche

sorry  ich schweife ab - aber ich liebe Midi nunmal 


... Wollte damit nur die Begrifflichkeit klären 


EDIT: Woher willste wissen, das er Ohren hat ^^ ?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Juli 2010)

> Woher willste wissen, das er Ohren hat  ?


Eben, die hat mir grad einer abgekaut .

Bezüglich Midi-Verstärker, aber irgendwas mit Midi kann das Teil. Ich habs nicht hier sonst könnte ich nochmal auf die Verpackung schauen.

Gruß


----------

